# Anywhere good in Bucks/Berkshire?



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I currently live in High Wycombe, work in Cookham.

Is there anywhere near these locations to get a good espresso? The closest places I have seen mentioned on here are in Reading and Watford but think these are too far away to convince the wife and kids that we need to go there for a coffee!!

I was thinking there must be somewhere around Marlow!? But seen no mention on here.


----------



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes! If you can get over to old Windsor, newly opened coffee shop called Saxons.

They have a beautiful top of the range San Remo Roma machine and they're currently serving Illy coffee which is made rather well.


----------



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's a photo from the Facebook page:


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

With the sales about to start you might be able to justify a trip to Reading where you could combine a visit to Workhouse Coffee, all within walking distance of the main shopping area in Reading centre.


----------

